# updates of my puppers



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

so i have been gone for 2 weeks an i have been catching up on some other forums with my pictures as well as taking them when i got back  anyway here are some new pictures of my dogs

Bear


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

cali


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

shiloh my old man, hes turing 8 on nov 30th



































as for roxy i havent gotten any good pictures with her lol so you will have to wait a bit for her pictures


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I still can't get past the absolute beauty of your first pup!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gorgeous! Too bad you didn't submit your old man's photos in this month's Doggie of the Month calendar contest!!!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> I still can't get past the absolute beauty of your first pup!


thank you, for the comment 



DaneMama said:


> Gorgeous! Too bad you didn't submit your old man's photos in this month's Doggie of the Month calendar contest!!!


aww to bad i wish i have explored the site a little more. maybe next time


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

They all are very good looking dogs ... look to be quite happy!


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

Malorey said:


> They all are very good looking dogs ... look to be quite happy!


thanks, they are an spoiled rotten, what can i say there my babies


----------

